# Schaltung der Photodioden



## Bluescreen (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein Modell eines Rasterkraftmikroskopes ( http://wwwex.physik.uni-ulm.de/Vortraege/stgallen/sld039.htm oder http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rasterkraftmikroskop ) bauen. Ein Laserstrahl überträgt hierbei die Höhenänderung, die eine Spitze auf einer Oberfläche erfährt wenn sie über diese geschoben wird, auf eine Reihe von Photodioden. Wichtig ist hierbei nur, ob Licht auf die Photodiode einfällt oder nicht. Die Helligkeit des einfallenden Lichtes ist unwichtig.
Wie muss ich die Photodioden anbringen? Wie sieht eine generelle Schaltskizze aus, wo eine Veränderung des Lichteinfalls auf der Diode gemessen werden kann? Müssen die Dioden mit eine Spannung versorgt werden und welche Dioden wären sinnvoll für einen solchen Einsatz?

Ich besitze in Sachen E-Technik kein fundiertes Wissen, deswegen bin ich für jede hilfreiche Antwort dankbar.

MfG Bluescreen


----------



## hela (28. Januar 2005)

Hallo Bluescreen,


> ... Ein Laserstrahl überträgt hierbei die Höhenänderung, die eine Spitze auf einer Oberfläche erfährt wenn sie über diese geschoben wird, auf *eine Reihe von Photodioden*. Wichtig ist hierbei nur, ob Licht auf die Photodiode einfällt oder nicht. Die Helligkeit des einfallenden Lichtes ist unwichtig.
> ...


 Ich vermute mal, dass mit "einer Reihe von Photodioden" eine Diodenzeile (oder Array) gemeint ist und dass die Belichtung einer bestimmten Diode einem bestimmten Höhenwert entspricht. Damit beantwortet sich schon die Frage nach der Anbringung: Die Diodenzeile muss schlicht und einfach so angebracht werden, dass mindestens immer eine Diode belichtet wird.

    Photodioden werden gewöhnlich in Sperrichtung betrieben, eine generelle Schaltskizze findest du hier (Abb.4.136 links). Du musst also den Sperrstrom messen (praktischerweise über den Spannungsabfall am Widerstand R), der bei belichteter Photodiode größer ist als bei unbelichteter (vgl. Abb.4.135). Dazu brauchst du natürlich eine Versorgungsspannung, wobei die maximale Versorgungsspannung (max. Sperrspannung der Photodiode) bauelementespezifisch ist und im konkreten Fall im Datenblatt nachgelesen werden müsste.
 Leider kann ich dir jetzt keinen geeignete Diodentyp für deinen Einsatzfall nennen, da das ganz entscheiden von der verwendeten Lichtquelle abhängt. Du müsstest also wissen, wo das spektrale Maximum deiner Lichtqelle liegt (Wellenlänge) und dann nach einem Diodentyp suchen, der ebenfalls bei dieser Wellenlänge möglichst seine größte Empfindlichkeit hat.

    Ich hoffe, dass dir das schon mal weiterhilft.


----------

